# Back on the espresso trail



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

A few might recall I had an oracle for a while which was basically faulty so I returned it for a refund and waited for the right thing to come along. Thanks to a very nice forum member I now have a set up I didn't really expect to own anytime soon. A rocket r58 and mazzer mini e type a. I'm very happy with it indeed and enjoying learning what the heck I'm doing!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Looking sweet man


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations









Looks great! Enjoy getting to know it now


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Looking great! You will get far more enjoyment out of that I am sure, compared with the oracle (even if it had worked- it seems to do everything for you!) Is that a bonavita kettle or equivalent between the R58 and the Mazzer?


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Dumnorix said:


> Looking great! You will get far more enjoyment out of that I am sure, compared with the oracle (even if it had worked- it seems to do everything for you!) Is that a bonavita kettle or equivalent between the R58 and the Mazzer?


it is yes. I don't think it will stay there as the steam will get in to the grinder which probably isn't a good idea so some less essential appliances might have to go to make room lol


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Dumnorix said:


> Is that a bonavita kettle or equivalent between the R58 and the Mazzer?


It's the Brewista Artisan


----------



## Bullettooth82 (Mar 9, 2018)

Looks awesome!


----------

